# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > حرفه ای: دعوت به  همکاری پروژه ای برای طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب سایت به زبان asp. Net mvc

## sara_11

با سلام

من دنبال شخصی هستم که پروژه ای رو برام انجام بده یک وب سایت و اپلیکیشن های موبایلش رو
این کار در مورد ارتباطات اجتماعی هستش
در این پروژه افراد باید بتوانند برای هم پیام ارسال کنند 

لازم به ذکر هست برای وب سایت asp. Net mvc مد نظرم هستش   

و کل جزئیاتش رو توی یه فایل توضیحاتی نوشتم که اگر با کسی با توافق برسم با همون متن کار رو انجام میده و همه چیز کاملا مشخص شده

در صورت تمایل به همکاری به این ایمیل پیام بدید لطفا

S19h84@gmail.com 

با تشکر

----------


## sara_11

دوستانی که تمایل به همکاری دارند لطفا پیام بدن

----------


## sun2rise

ایمیل ارسال شد خدمتتان

----------

